# looking for advice.



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

looking on getting a fishfinder/gps for my boat for erie.. havnt decited, humminbird, garmin, or lorance.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Sent you two P.M's.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a lowrance lcx 38c hd and it has been a great unit. I would recommend the newer version of these units. or if you could find a good used one of these they are great units.
sherman


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

humminbird rules! side and down image are just flat out amazing... and the 360 is out of this world! 

but all of the units are good, its mostly brand preference, however ive heard ( haven't looked) but the hummer have more pixles than the lowrance for better screen definition. but im unsure.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Lowrance or hummingbird, can't really go wrong with either. I don't hear too many people with garmins. I have lowrance HDS-8 gen 2 and I love it! My buddies have the birds and they love 'em. lowrance sold me on the structure mapping which is pretty sweet.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

my last humminbird was 24 years old when i sold it ( still working) that sold me on my next purchase!


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Beetlebaily, look in the hot deals section of this forum. Theres a link to a site that has a closeout on the 1198c hummingbirds for $1,669.99. They also have free shipping.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Tightlines said:


> Beetlebaily, look in the hot deals section of this forum. Theres a link to a site that has a closeout on the 1198c hummingbirds for $1,669.99. They also have free shipping.


im sooo jelous...damn my ol lady for wrecking her truck!


----------

